# Ufc 100



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Cant but think my homie Brock may just pull Frank Mir's head off tonight


----------



## Courtney Guthrie (Oct 30, 2007)

That's what I'm hoping too!!! 

Courtney


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Can't wait to Mir break Lesnar's arm and see Brock cry like a freakin baby. 

TKO Mir 2:46 2nd round!


----------



## Courtney Guthrie (Oct 30, 2007)

No WAY. Brock's gonna TKO Mir. 

Courtney


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

here's the stream

http://freeppv.tv/Live-Stream.php


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Chris Michalek said:


> here's the stream
> 
> http://freeppv.tv/Live-Stream.php


What is this Chris? Can you watch this live?


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Timothy Stacy said:


> What is this Chris? Can you watch this live?



I would never advocate such a thing but what you do is up to you. Myself, I'm going to watch Ballet.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Chris Michalek said:


> I would never advocate such a thing but what you do is up to you. Myself, I'm going to watch Ballet.


how is the quality and does it cut out? 
Ballot my ass!!!


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Chris Michalek said:


> here's the stream
> 
> http://freeppv.tv/Live-Stream.php


  to bad I allready had payed for it thanks for next time


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Mike Scheiber said:


> to bad I allready had payed for it thanks for next time


It cuts out anyway. To good of fights to miss anything so I paid too.
That Bisping knockout was viscous:evil:! That alone was worth the $$$


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Timothy Stacy said:


> It cuts out anyway. To good of fights to miss anything so I paid too.
> That Bisping knockout was viscous:evil:! That alone was worth the $$$


 I'v been watching the stream seems to be running fine I switched channels
I see feare in Mir's face goda go this is going to be fast


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Mir got his ass whoopped big time. 

Too bad Brock was an ass afterwards.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Chris Michalek said:


> Mir got his ass whoopped big time.
> 
> Too bad Brock was an ass afterwards.


 the wifey will be pleased :twisted:


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Mike Scheiber said:


> the wifey will be pleased :twisted:


I think Brock thinks he's in the WWF still in the post fight interviews.
His poor wife!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Brock is a steroid monkey.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> Brock is a steroid monkey.


My wife says the same thing. He was huge in college also, not to say he wasn't 
using then too. Here he is in college.
http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x3zhsq_brock-lesnar-v-stephen-neal-1999-nc_sport


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Chris Michalek said:


> Mir got his ass whoopped big time.
> 
> Too bad Brock was an ass afterwards.


You mean he is not an ass before, during? Face it the guy is not an ass he is a pompous ass.


----------



## Timothy Robinson (May 15, 2009)

Mike Scheiber said:


> Cant but think my homie Brock may just pull Frank Mir's head off tonight


I didn't know you were a MMA fan, Mike.

Thanks for letting me be arm-boy for your dog yesterday. All I kept thinking as I was falling was "don't hurt the dog, don't hurt the dog...It's ok if I get hurt, but don't hurt the dog..."

Tim
fng


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Geoff Empey said:


> You mean he is not an ass before, during? Face it the guy is not an ass he is a pompous ass.


Hes a cage fighter would you be happier if sipped a little wine before entering the cage or sat nicely on his stool like JSP exclaiming I pulled my groin.
When Mir reached out to bump Brock should have bitch slapped him rite then and there.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Timothy Robinson said:


> I didn't know you were a MMA fan, Mike.
> 
> Thanks for letting me be arm-boy for your dog yesterday. All I kept thinking as I was falling was "don't hurt the dog, don't hurt the dog...It's ok if I get hurt, but don't hurt the dog..."
> 
> ...


Hell yeah MMA/cage fighting is fun I think Marina was going to some friends to watch. Last time Greg was in town we all went to Champs and watched.
Thanks for your concern with Jett. What we were working on isn't easy for the helpers he was steaming pretty good with that much distance from you. You did a great job keeping it safe and your work was excellent. Don't know if you missed it he knocked Greg down and out of his shoes last weekend.


----------



## Meng Xiong (Jan 21, 2009)

It was a freak show. They should make a super heavy weight class or something...


----------



## Courtney Guthrie (Oct 30, 2007)

That was AWESOME! I loved it. Who cares if he is a pompous ass, he is a pompous ass that just won a good fight!!! Aren't most fighters pompous asses? I mean come on, your ego is going to be a little big when your matching at the level these guys are! 

Courtney


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Brock apologizes. 
http://www.ufc.com/index.cfm?fa=VideoPlayer.home&gid=21200


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

If Brock went up against any of the big fighters in K1, he would be beaten like an egg.


----------



## Courtney Guthrie (Oct 30, 2007)

You're very right Gerry but he didn't and honestly probably won't. I think that would ruin his career. 

Courtney


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> If Brock went up against any of the big fighters in K1, he would be beaten like an egg.



That can be said about a dude like Kimbo but not Brock. IMO Lesnar is the real deal.


----------



## Lee Robinson (Jun 22, 2009)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> If Brock went up against any of the big fighters in K1, he would be beaten like an egg.


Maybe, but I doubt it...in MMA fighting anyway. But, I do understand why you might think that given the skills of someone like Lyoto Machida still hasn't even lost a round I think. Great stand up striking. That said, I still believe Brock would man handle them in MMA. His striking is decent and very powerful. His take down is very good. His "man handling" ability on the ground is as good as it gets simply because of his speed, power, and wrestling. Is he "inexperienced," only emotionally. The man is a beast of a man that is very quick and strong. His apology came off sincere to me. In time, I believe he will prove to be the ultimate fighter. When he lost his first fight to Mir, I always thought he gave it away by panicing the first time he was in a leg bar. All he had to do was be aggressive and drop down on Mir, but instead he paniced and went into flight. Mir held on and Brock fell. He didn't know what to do and there was a lot of hype that Mir was going to break Brock's arm or leg like he did Tim Sylvia. That probably got into Lesnar's mind and played on him mentally. If instead of fleeing, if he would have just "sat down" on top of Mir and pounded him...it would have probably ended just like the rematch...with Brock making a quick win. Lesnar is an experienced fighter, he was just new to MMA. Now...that his mind is prepaired for conflict again, I believe he can hang with the best of them. Randy Courture was the best in the business, and Brock did fine. Who can go up against Brock if Randy can't? Tim Silvia is a big man but is SLOW, ackward, and IMO not nearly as powerful or as cordinated as Brock...and although he may not get his arm broke, he would be KOed.

The only one IMO that might have a chance would be a bigger Lyoto Machida.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

It's panicking, not panicing.


----------



## Lee Robinson (Jun 22, 2009)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> It's panicking, not panicing.


Oh, "carry on." :lol:

Back to the topic...I would like to see Brock fight Shane Carwin. He seems like a powerful and capable up and coming...but I don't know if he is well rounded enough to fight from the bottom.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Lee Robinson said:


> Randy Courture was the best in the business, and Brock did fine. Who can go up against Brock if Randy can't?



That is the thing Randy Couture is NOT in his prime any more sad to say. Time waits for no one and Couture's time has caught up to him. Even though historically he will be remembered as one of the best ever MMA heavyweights. 

Lesnar beating Couture was just another grandstanding Dana White cash grab. :-({|= Why doesn't White bring in Ken Shamrock as well or even Dan Severn so Lesnar can beat all the old champions who are not in their primes anymore? It is the same thing. $$$$$$ WWF BS style! 

When Lesnar goes the distance in a championship fight and wins by a judge's decision then I might agree he is a "real deal" but right now with maybe 4 UFC fights under his belt to me 'Lesnar' is a dubious champion at best.

George St Pierre well there is a real champion with real heart IMHO.


----------



## Meng Xiong (Jan 21, 2009)

Geoff Empey said:


> When Lesnar goes the distance in a championship fight and wins by a judge's decision then I might agree he is a "real deal" but right now with maybe 4 UFC fights under his belt to me 'Lesnar' is a dubious champion at best.
> 
> George St Pierre well there is a real champion with real heart IMHO.


 
Very well said!


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Geoff Empey said:


> George St Pierre well there is a real champion with real heart IMHO.


What I like best about GSP is his dedication and above all his CLASS!!!! Same goes for Machita.
I do think Brock is going to be hard for anyone to handle IMO.


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Brock called into the local Minneapolis sports station...

http://www.kfan.com/cc-common/podcast/single_podcast.html?podcast=KFAN_PowerTrip.xml


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Chris Michalek said:


> Brock called into the local Minneapolis sports station...
> 
> http://www.kfan.com/cc-common/podcast/single_podcast.html?podcast=KFAN_PowerTrip.xml


Brock's clam of loss of self control could be the only ***** in his armor.
Lets see what happens. I'll give a WDF shout out. Heh Brock your mother is a whore and your daddy is a pig fu**er


----------



## Lee Robinson (Jun 22, 2009)

George St. Pierre and Forest Griffin are my two personal favorites...with Matt Hughes and Anderson "the spider" Sylvia coming up next...although Matt Hughes hasn't been doing very well lately. Too bad none of them are even close to being big enough for Lesnar.

Another incredible fighter is Lyoto Machida, as I mentioned earlier.


----------



## Adam Rawlings (Feb 27, 2009)

If Brock went up against any of the big fighters in K1, he would be beaten like an egg.

Brock probably wouldn't fair well in a kick boxing venue, but then again he has vicious knock out power. I think any of the big K1 fighters would get rag dolled and pounded out by him in the octagon. If any of these K1 fighters were good enough Dana White would have already signed them and tossed them into the fire. Personally, I thought Brock was a joke when it was first announced that he was going to fight in the UFC. However, after is first perfomance I was very impressed even though he lost. IMO he doesn't need to go 5 rounds to prove anything, the domination of his opponents speaks for it's self.

Dan Henderson's knock out of Bisping is now one of my all time favorites. I hope it deflated the cocky bastard's ego at least a little bit.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> If Brock went up against any of the big fighters in K1, he would be beaten like an egg.


Lets just pretend he got a big name fighter with k1 what would be the defencive plan be for this fighter.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Do you think Brock could beat Fedor ? they're both strikers.

How about Sammy Schelt (sp) ?


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> Do you think Brock could beat Fedor ? they're both strikers.
> 
> How about Sammy Schelt (sp) ?


Never seen him take a punch.
There ain't much to know about him with such few fights.
3 things are for certain hes fast he can wrestle and he can punch make that 4 the obvious hes big
The way I would guess the best way to beat him would kick him in the head before 10 seconds have ticked off the clock.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

The Henderson/Bisping was my fav fight of the night.
Any thoughts on GSP going up in weight for Sylvia? I'm a big fan of both! Not sure if GSP could do the weight. His walk around weight is only about 185. 
Machida is also an awesome fighter. Just afraid he's more about style and someone's gonna figure that out. 
Still near the top of my favs though.
Lesner, as much of I dick I think he is, is just to big, to fast and to strong. WWE/F whatever aside, he's still a frickin beast. The UFC need a superheavyweight class. !!A good big man will always beat a good little man!!
I've never sat through a whole professional wrestling match on TV or anywhere else. No doubt they are outstanding athletes but just to much soap opera crap for me.


----------



## Michael Wise (Sep 14, 2008)

Silva was 185 when he first came to the UFC. I don't know if I could handle a Silva vs. GSP. That might just be too much. I'm afraid too many people would keel over dead at the conclusion of that fight because all their lives would be complete and would have no purpose to go on any more.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

DAMN! :lol::lol::lol:
Silva's ring weight was 185. Not sure what his walkaround weight was at that time. GSPS walkaround weight is 185. He say he doesn't like to have to drop to much weight for a fight. 
I think how much a fighter has to drop is huge in relation to their performance.
If there is a 20 lb difference in walkaroud weight that's more natural to what their size is. That is unless they pig out between fights. Doubtful if the top fighters fall into that.
I'm guessing GSP is naturally smaller. Both extreamly hard workers. Both naturally talented but I'd have to give the edge to Silva.


----------



## Michael Wise (Sep 14, 2008)

Yeah. You're right. Naturally he is probably closer to 210 or so. But we know he could still come down and fight smaller.

“I don’t think it makes a big difference because I always train with bigger guys. I truly believe in this sport skill and technique always beat strength and size. The guy that wins this fight is the better fighter, not the bigger guy. It will be the guy that fights the best.”-----GSP

I honestly don't know who I'd cheer on in that one, though.


----------



## Michael Wise (Sep 14, 2008)

Gotta' get through Forrest Griffin first before he thinks about the next.

Forrest has improved WAY too much for anyone to write off. He's legit now. Some skill to go with his heart.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Michael Wise said:


> Yeah. You're right. Naturally he is probably closer to 210 or so. But we know he could still come down and fight smaller.
> 
> “I don’t think it makes a big difference because I always train with bigger guys. I truly believe in this sport skill and technique always beat strength and size. The guy that wins this fight is the better fighter, not the bigger guy. It will be the guy that fights the best.”-----GSP
> 
> I honestly don't know who I'd cheer on in that one, though.



I agree 100% that skill and technique will beat strength and size but these two guys are both extreamly skilled with all the technique anyone could ask for. 
Same here on who to cheer for. A loss for either one would be hard to watch.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Forrest is fantastic but still to raw. Vastly improved but it's still his heart that has one many of his fights.
I was in kick boxing 30-35 yrs ago. I beat (outpointed) more then one opponent that I wouldn't have wanted to meet in a dark alley. Forrest is that kinda guy!


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Forrest is great I love his heart as well. But he has a big ***** in his armour. Which is the scar tissue on his forehead and nose bridge. A quick sharp jab always seems to open him up like a can opener let alone an elbow. The man needs to protect his face and his forward style negates that. 

btw I'd rather see Forrest at 1/2 speed fight than Lesnar at his best.


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Lee Robinson said:


> Maybe, but I doubt it...in MMA fighting anyway. But, I do understand why you might think that given the skills of someone like Lyoto Machida still hasn't even lost a round I think. Great stand up striking. That said, I still believe Brock would man handle them in MMA. His striking is decent and very powerful. His take down is very good. His "man handling" ability on the ground is as good as it gets simply because of his speed, power, and wrestling. Is he "inexperienced," only emotionally. The man is a beast of a man that is very quick and strong. His apology came off sincere to me. In time, I believe he will prove to be the ultimate fighter. When he lost his first fight to Mir, I always thought he gave it away by panicing the first time he was in a leg bar. All he had to do was be aggressive and drop down on Mir, but instead he paniced and went into flight. Mir held on and Brock fell. He didn't know what to do and there was a lot of hype that Mir was going to break Brock's arm or leg like he did Tim Sylvia. That probably got into Lesnar's mind and played on him mentally. If instead of fleeing, if he would have just "sat down" on top of Mir and pounded him...it would have probably ended just like the rematch...with Brock making a quick win. Lesnar is an experienced fighter, he was just new to MMA. Now...that his mind is prepaired for conflict again, I believe he can hang with the best of them. Randy Courture was the best in the business, and Brock did fine. Who can go up against Brock if Randy can't? Tim Silvia is a big man but is SLOW, ackward, and IMO not nearly as powerful or as cordinated as Brock...and although he may not get his arm broke, he would be KOed.
> 
> The only one IMO that might have a chance would be a bigger Lyoto Machida.


Wow, hasnt anyone here heard of Fedor Emelianenko? Fedor is the best heavyweight in the world today, having beaten a whos who of MMA including Semmy Schilt, Heath Hearing, Nogueria, Fujita, Goodridge, Mark Coleman, Kevin Randleman, Cro-Cop, Mark Hunt (K-1 Champ), Andre Arlovski, Matt Linland, Tim Silvia to name some. When Brock has a list this long or has beaten Fedor, then he could be the best. 
But damm, I would love to see this fight.....


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Christopher Jones said:


> Wow, hasnt anyone here heard of Fedor Emelianenko? Fedor is the best heavyweight in the world today, having beaten a whos who of MMA including Semmy Schilt, Heath Hearing, Nogueria, Fujita, Goodridge, Mark Coleman, Kevin Randleman, Cro-Cop, Mark Hunt (K-1 Champ), Andre Arlovski, Matt Linland, Tim Silvia to name some. When Brock has a list this long or has beaten Fedor, then he could be the best.
> But damm, I would love to see this fight.....


Dana White is trying to set this fight up. It was on the last post fight interview, I think. 
Yeah that is a fight I'd like to see also.


----------



## Aris Tsaras (Jun 2, 2009)

I would love to see Fedor VS Lesner…I would like to see a rematch with Randy as well. Lesner is still a very young fighter that has a lot of learning to do. Right now his size and raw power is making up for him inexperience in MMA. 

Griffin VS Silva will be a good fight but I don’t think Griffin has what it takes right now…especially striking with Silva. The only Silva fight so far in the UFC that has really been challenging for Silva in my opinion has been his fight against Travis Lutter. In my eyes Jutter proved that Silva has a ***** in his armor as well when he is on his back. 

Silva VS GSP...I would love to see it! [-o<


----------



## Timothy Robinson (May 15, 2009)

Aris Tsaras said:


> The only Silva fight so far in the UFC that has really been challenging for Silva in my opinion has been his fight against Travis Lutter. In my eyes Jutter proved that Silva has a ***** in his armor as well when he is on his back. [-o<


That fight would have been very interesting if Lutter had trained properly and made weight. Trying to cut at the weigh-in (and not making it) took a toll that was obvious in the fight.


----------



## Adam Rawlings (Feb 27, 2009)

Bob Scott said:


> DAMN! :lol::lol::lol:
> Silva's ring weight was 185. Not sure what his walkaround weight was at that time. GSPS walkaround weight is 185. He say he doesn't like to have to drop to much weight for a fight.
> I think how much a fighter has to drop is huge in relation to their performance.
> If there is a 20 lb difference in walkaroud weight that's more natural to what their size is. That is unless they pig out between fights. Doubtful if the top fighters fall into that.
> I'm guessing GSP is naturally smaller. Both extreamly hard workers. Both naturally talented but I'd have to give the edge to Silva.


I would also give the edge to Silva. Both of these fighters are top notch athletes, but Silva has a much bigger frame, is naturaly stronger and he would give GSP more than he could handle standing or on the ground. If Silva beats Griffin convincingly, I doubt we will ever see this match up. If it does happen, I will be cheering for our good Canadian kid.


----------



## Aris Tsaras (Jun 2, 2009)

Timothy Robinson said:


> That fight would have been very interesting if Lutter had trained properly and made weight. Trying to cut at the weigh-in (and not making it) took a toll that was obvious in the fight.


Yes sir!


----------

